# Giving birth with an active yeast infection



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have major candida issues which I will be addressing with my naturopath just as soon as I give birth (it will likely require aggressive treatment and he wanted to wait until I had given birth). I finally managed to kick the yeast infection I'd had for 2 months and it was gone for about 2 weeks but now it's back. Meanwhile it's looking like I'll be giving birth in the next day or two. Sigh. Poor baby--I don't know that there's much I can do at this point but thought I'd check and see if anyone has any ideas?

More info...I don't have the kinds of infections that respond to the general natural forms of treatment such as garlic, yogurt, etc. These are generally severe and resistant to anything but aggressive treatment (7 day Monistat, which I know is horrible, barely will kick them).


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

Hugs! I don't have a vaginal yeast infection, but this time around I am battling oral thrush and NOTHING has worked.....until I started this entire regimen:

Grapefruitseed Extract (pill form) four x per day
Probiotic pill 2-3x per day
Eat 2 cups plain yogurt everyday
No sugar, fruit, bread, pasta
Drink tons of lemon water to balance body's ph levels
Rinse with vinegar and water 3x per day
Switch my toothbrush a lot

And, even those did not work until I started treating at night with garlic paste yuck!

So, could you try the probiotics, grapefruitseed extract, eating yogurt, lemon water? and maybe garlic clove overnight combined with inserting some plain yogurt instead of meds like monistat? and wearing loose fitting underwear like boxers or something?

That is all I can think of, let me know if any of those sound like they might work! Good luck yeast is a tough bug to kick!


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you sure it is the yeast infection? and not just feeling dry and itchy from maybe being slightly off-balance with your bacteria levels? I would def try inserting some plain yogurt and the probiotics.


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

And they sell a powdered probiotic (baby jarrodophilus) that can be put on your nipple before nursing so the baby gets it in their mouth, if you're worried about passing it to baby I would do that proactively


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for the ideas! I am certain it is yeast. I actually went to my PCP (I'm seeing a HB MW for maternity care) and had it cultured. I have a level 3 yeast infection. It's actually quite painful.

It's not likely I'll be pregnant for more than a few more days so there's limited time to fix the problem unfortunately but I'll try some of these things. My naturopath is arranging to get me a strong probiotic for the baby tomorrow. I really like the idea of putting the powder on my nipples. Besides obviously the negative general health effects for the baby, I'm very concerned about getting thrush from breastfeeding.

I did just get a water ionizer so I'm hoping that will help too.


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

Ouch I just feel so awful for you! It is so painful in my mouth I can only imagine that a level three vaginal yeast infection would be awful!

I know you aren't supposed to douche while pregnant, but is there any way you could with warm salt water, or maybe take a warm saltwater bath? I started some saltwater rinses today and that really helped to ease the sores







at least maybe that would relieve some of the itching and discomfort? Did your midwife or general doctor give any suggestions for at least easing the discomfort?


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

and here is a link to the powdered probiotic I used with my son that you put directly on the nipple:

http://www.jarrow.com/product-201

good luck!


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I assume your HBMW knows? What is she syaing and what is your PCP saying?

I feel ya sis! I get them all of the time ( i was just talking to my PCP about how i dont want to take these stupid antibiotics because i get an infection everytime)

Could you cut your wheat and sugars for the next couple of days and try to holistic methods? Im assuming the home remedies are not working because its not a matter of too little good bacteria and too much yeast, but a good amount of bacteria and still too much yeast, but maybe if you try to starve them out it might help.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

In the past the only way to treat them has been a no sugar, flour, etc. diet and actual medication. They always come back though. I suspect I may have food sensitivities which are contributing but my naturopath doesn't want to address them until I'm done being pregnant. My MW is actually a vaginal ecology expert and bless her heart we've been through the whole range of natural remedies including boric acid (which you typically don't want to use during pregnancy). My PCP isn't natural in the slightest but we needed to be sure what we were dealing with since nothing natural was working. My PCP of course recommended a long treatment with Monistat and that's what we ended up doing out of desperation but it only lasted two weeks. I think ultimately the problem is that this has been going on for 10 years and a vaginal yeast infection is a small symptom of a much larger issue. I'm back on Monistat and hoping to be pregnant for a few more days (as much as I want to be done beign pregnant). I did get some kick butt probiotics from my naturopath today and he also recommended the jardophilus on my nipples for the baby.

Sigh...it is getting better but it's going to be painful no matter what. I do appreciate all the thoughts though!


----------



## SashaBear (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a horrible yeast infection when I was due with DD. My OB gave me a prescription yeast cream that cleared it up in 24 hours.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I had yeast infection pretty much my entire pregnancy despite keeping a pretty good candida diet. However, I did do dairy(which is generally not on yeast diets) but kept it to fermented- kefir and homemade yogurt. I had to give up all dairy for Lily right after she was born and it was gone. We had thrush as well as soon as she was born, so expect that. I have experimented w/ a very small amount of dairy this time as Lily has weaned but only for like a week and have decided even though I don't have a yeast infection flaring yet it is flaring yeast overgrowth, which completely impairs my life. Plus now I am getting other reactions that are more obvious since being off of it for 2 yrs that I know that it is not working for me. I did natural methods w/ my last pregnancy as well and I was able to keep it at bay along w/ no sugar, no fruits(or low amts of low sugar) very limited whole grains as well. I kept a fairly low carb paleo diet.


----------

